# (my everblooming) Lepanthes telipogoniflora



## Chicago Chad (Jul 5, 2013)

This is one of my favorite and most rewarding miniatures. I posted a pic of it when trying to figure out Imageshack and it was suggested that it needed its own post.

This little guy came in from Ecuagenera with about 5 leaves. It has since exploded with growth. After about a year it now has over 50 spikes and shows no signs of slowing down. Some spikes have bloomed with more than 12 successive flowers.

This is the plant before the flowers open. They form a tear drop shape before the flowers open and again after they close. 

Hopefully you enjoy it, if even a fraction of what I have. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the individual flower form:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
The plant is still mounted on the original tree fern that it came in on. It is given intermediate temps 55-82F.


----------



## Hera (Jul 5, 2013)

Spectacular for such a small plant. Keep doing what ever you are doing.


----------



## Paul Mc (Jul 5, 2013)

How wonderful is that?! I've wanted one of these for years now, lol... Maybe I'll have to resume the hunt again!


Paul McMahon
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 5, 2013)

Paul- if you do not get one by later this year, I can probably give you a division. I want to put it up for an award in Sept and then after that I want to get it off the treefern.


----------



## Paul Mc (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh wow!!! That would be totally awesome!

Best of luck on your showing. Let us know how it goes and take plenty of pictures for us!


Paul McMahon
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 5, 2013)

that's a lovely specimen.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 5, 2013)

Wonderful plant and flowers! Thanks for sharing this unusual species.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 5, 2013)

On my wish list, even more so now. You have done a wonderful job of growing this plant. Not everyone has the same success.

Chuck


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 6, 2013)

That is the best L. telipogoniflora that I have ever seen in bloom! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 6, 2013)

Very cool; I'd be interested in a division also, though I'll bet lots here are! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 6, 2013)

Chad, if the plant is happy, don't do anything different. Also, dividing such a nicely grown specimen is a shame. Generosity is nice, but I can't say it is a wise thing to do in this case. Please let it grow!

This species is readily available now, so.........


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 7, 2013)

My issue is I do not grow plants on treefern because the roots grow through the substrate so well that it presents real issues in the future. I am hesitant to wait until the tree fern begins to break down because it always does for me when plants are watered as this one is. 

The tree fern mount, maybe 1.5 x .5 x 2" is now almost completely grown over with moss and it is hard to see/feel the density of the fern. The plant is beginning to grow aerial roots and the leaves are being held quite far off on the sides of the mount. This is normally acceptable, but it concerns me with Lepanthes because the plant is so subject to dehydration with even one day without proper care. What would you recommend I do with it in the coming year? I am all for leaving plants alone, but I am conflicted with this one. If I could resolve this issue with Lepanthes, some Bulbos and Masdies, I would use the fern more often.

I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## John M (Jul 8, 2013)

Really spectacular. Well done! I've never seen one bloomed so well.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 8, 2013)

Chad, you probably don't need to do anything for this species now, Keep doing what you have been doing. but keep your eyes on it.
In general, I also dislike tree-fern mount..., however I still have a few Lepanthes on tree-fern mount. A small Lepanthes calodictyon came in mounted on this kind of dense tree-fern. It is from Ecuagenera also and I just mounted the whole thing(tree-fern mount and all) on a bigger cork mount. It has been doing nicely on that mount since 2007. The tiny tree-fern mount is still fine and it has become part of the mount.


----------



## orcoholic (Jul 11, 2013)

That is really a spectacular blooming. I've tried and tried lepanthes, including telipogon, with no luck. Great growing.


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2013)

Very Cool:clap:


----------

